# flavoring for the sp



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to start a 6 gallon batch and flavor it in 3 gallon batches. I would like to do strawberry and the other 3 gallon's lime. I'm new to making wine and I'm not real sure what types of juice is safe to add for back sweetning . I would also probably end up sweetning with a little bit of sugar. 

What have you used to flavor your sp?

And can I bottle it after it has sweetened or do I need to bulk age it first?

Thanks,
Ginny


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 17, 2012)

I use frozen cranberry concentrate to flavor mine. After you sorbate wait a couple days to sweeten. I also leave it another week or so before bottling to make sure that there is no renewed fermentation. No need to bulk age.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

REDBOATNY said:


> I use frozen cranberry concentrate to flavor mine. After you sorbate wait a couple days to sweeten. I also leave it another week or so before bottling to make sure that there is no renewed fermentation. No need to bulk age.



Thanks REDBOATNY!!
It is nice to have something I can make and bottle. Then I don't have to buy another carboy!!!! so if I'm understanding right, I can use frozen juice of any kind or regular juice. but only after fermenting. If I use it before fermenting does it need to have no preservatives?


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 17, 2012)

vschlaff said:


> Thanks REDBOATNY!!
> It is nice to have something I can make and bottle. Then I don't have to buy another carboy!!!! so if I'm understanding right, I can use frozen juice of any kind or regular juice. but only after fermenting. If I use it before fermenting does it need to have no preservatives?



Ive decided to use my strawberry kiwi slurry. I bought some frozen juice concentrate today!!!


----------

